# Good Usb Dongle plan



## Nanducob (Jan 13, 2015)

Hi ,
So im away from home,missing my bb.please suggest a good plan dongle/3g  around rs 750 (upto1k)I looked at reliance netconnect but speeds are like 18 KBPS after fup  
Something around 32 KBPS after fup will do the trick.Thanks


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

reliance has a truly unlimited plan, there's bsnl evdo, then there's idea 3G too. check all of them


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> reliance has a truly unlimited plan, there's bsnl evdo, then there's idea 3G too. check all of them



thanks for replying.

Idea 3G and netsetter have speeds between 20 and 80 kbps ,after fup.
Reliance Netconnect has 144 kbps after  fup.
Reliance 3G-64 kbps after fup.
Bsnl evdo - unliited but couldnt find speeds.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 13, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> thanks for replying.
> 
> Idea 3G and netsetter have speeds between 20 and 80 kbps ,after fup.
> Reliance Netconnect has 144 kbps after  fup.
> ...



reliance lauched a truly unlimited plan for 999 some day back which mean no FUP! Idea 3G also has some plan without FUP. Wasnt talking about netconnect. EVDO as my cousins who live like 3 floors above me get 60-100KBps.

Also check MTNL ( my thread )


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 13, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> reliance lauched a truly unlimited plan for 999 some day back which mean no FUP! Idea 3G also has some plan without FUP. Wasnt talking about netconnect. EVDO as my cousins who live like 3 floors above me get 60-100KBps.
> 
> Also check MTNL ( my thread )


will check that reliance plan
I moved recently,Im @ 4 th floor so dont know if evdo works  ,cant get docomo 3g coverage :/
MTNL is a bit overkill(my pocket ) as i also pay for bb@ home


----------



## r19 (Jan 14, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> will check that reliance plan
> I moved recently,Im @ 4 th floor so dont know if evdo works  ,cant get docomo 3g coverage :/
> MTNL is a bit overkill(my pocket ) as i also pay for bb@ home



Reliance might stop UL soon. I think it already stopped?
If you can get MTNL sim u can have 75rs for 1gb for 1wk which is pretty cheap. You should check out their other plans though speeds from mtnl towers isn't good.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2015)

r19 said:


> Reliance might stop UL soon. I think it already stopped?
> If you can get MTNL sim u can have 75rs for 1gb for 1wk which is pretty cheap. You should check out their other plans though speeds from mtnl towers isn't good.


I.doubt if we get coverage from mtnl in my place.thanks though


----------



## r19 (Jan 14, 2015)

You're not in Delhi right? So you'll get data from BSNL(high speed) towers with 0 roaming charges from Delhi sim at delhi rates. I think Bsnl has good coverage. You have to get a Delhi Dolphin sim though.

 I'd check local bb too if I didn't need mobility.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 14, 2015)

r19 said:


> Reliance might stop UL soon. I think it already stopped?
> If you can get MTNL sim u can have 75rs for 1gb for 1wk which is pretty cheap. You should check out their other plans though speeds from mtnl towers isn't good.



they just started UL  why would they stop it? 
yeah their plans are good i used to do Rs4 recharge (50mb) everyday as that was cheaper 



Nanducob said:


> I.doubt if we get coverage from mtnl in my place.thanks though



which city you are in? you need MTNL coverage only when you are in home network i.e Delhi and Mumbai. MTNL outside home network switches to BSNL for network.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 14, 2015)

r19 and adityak469 : im from trivandrum ,kerala.No mtnl afaik ,but it switches to bsnl then it might work.


----------



## r19 (Jan 15, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> they just started UL  why would they stop it?


Well it could be promotional to sell the dongle? Don't have much experience with Reliance. I thought I read it's over in another thread but not sure, check for yourself.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 20, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> r19 and adityak469 : im from trivandrum ,kerala.No mtnl afaik ,but it switches to bsnl then it might work.



it'll switch to bsnl network. You can use it.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> reliance has a truly unlimited plan, there's bsnl evdo, then there's idea 3G too. check all of them



You do understand the difference between wireless and wired internet right? There is no unlimited plan on wireless internet.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]

Whatever dongle you take, check the local people what they are using and how is the connectivity and coverage. Reliance and MTNL have good plans at 1100 Rs, 40 GB High speed data(300KBps - 1MBps download speed) and 18KBps after 40 GB.

I am currently using Reliance 40 GB plan, at peak time (during evening) the connnection suffers, but at late night and at morning it give good speed/ping. It is roaming free. *But their Customer Support is big MF dumb ass retards. * No matter how many times you call them for the same issue they will say "We will call you back in 24 hours" but no one shows up. See this, My dongle is not getting any signal for 7+ days, I made a complain still it is not solved, I have been calling them daily.
See this.





MTNL have the same plan 40 GB 999 Rs, but it have some charges for roaming.

Docomo is also having the same issue during peak usage hours, been used it for 3 years but it was giving me trouble recently(high ping in games, connectivty problem ) so moved to Relience. I used the plan 20GB for 900 Rs plan and 32 KBPS after FUP.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 20, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> You do understand the difference between wireless and wired internet right? There is no unlimited plan on wireless internet.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]
> ...



Reliance recently launched a truly unlimited plan. I dont know the full details tho but its mentioned as truly unlimited. "TRULY". Also MTNL has unlimited 3G plan too. (my sig). Also idea has an unlimited plan too(not sure, a guy on my MTNL thread said that)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2015)

adityak469 said:


> Reliance recently launched a truly unlimited plan. I dont know the full details tho but its mentioned as truly unlimited. "TRULY". Also MTNL has unlimited 3G plan too. (my sig). Also idea has an unlimited plan too(not sure, a guy on my MTNL thread said that)



Thats a marketing thingy, they will not say the speed of these Truly Unlimited. Check other forums and see what the speed they getting. Basically the Plans where 144 kbps after FUP is also Truly Unlimited at 144 kbps. 

This is applicable for every wireless internet


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 20, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> You do understand the difference between wireless and wired internet right? There is no unlimited plan on wireless internet.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> [MENTION=128807]Nanducob[/MENTION]
> ...


Thanks.
Sso you're not getting internet for 7 days ?

- - - Updated - - -

Unlimited but like 
18 KBps..so waste


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 20, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Thanks.
> Sso you're not getting internet for 7 days ?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Hmm and no one from them even contacted me, I have to call them.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 20, 2015)

arijitsinha said:


> Thats a marketing thingy, they will not say the speed of these Truly Unlimited. Check other forums and see what the speed they getting. Basically the Plans where 144 kbps after FUP is also Truly Unlimited at 144 kbps.
> 
> This is applicable for every wireless internet



well the plan is limited to few cities, is postpaid(?) and i couldn't find any terms and conditions (except for the available in selected cities only). Haven't seen anyone using it tho. The MTNL 1650 one is unlimited without FUP, you can check my thread. And the Idea one looks unlimited without FUP too.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 20, 2015)

^^2 months back,UL BB expired I tried to shift to reliance netconnect.Guy came with dongle but had no coverage ,so didn't buy it.When asked about speeds after fup he said it was 144 KBPS opposed to 144 kbps.I doubted but thankfully no range  .
When asked about reliance BB, he said its not good ,complaint everywhere !!


----------

